# 1964-72 GTO Parking Brake Warning Light Switch



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

I had bought from Ames a new afftermarket Parking Brake Pedal Assembly with the parking brake light switch to
Bud the aftermarket parking brake pedal has no attachment or Switch Paddle Clip for the switch
I have seen that there is a attachemt for sale called Warning Light Switch Paddle Clip used for Firebird 1967-1969 
Does anybody know if can i use this also for the 1966 GTO Parking Brake Pedal
or does anyone have an idea how I can attach the switch?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.409 said:


> I had bought from Ames a new afftermarket Parking Brake Pedal Assembly with the parking brake light switch to
> Bud the aftermarket parking brake pedal has no attachment or Switch Paddle Clip for the switch
> I have seen that there is a attachemt for sale called Warning Light Switch Paddle Clip used for Firebird 1967-1969
> Does anybody know if can i use this also for the 1966 GTO Parking Brake Pedal
> or does anyone have an idea how I can attach the switch?


Why not email Ames and find out what part you need to mount the switch or where it mounts on your car? I'm sure if they sell the brake pedal assembly and switch, that they know what you need to mount it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The optional dealer kit had a mounting tab/bracket that was screwed onto the pedal bracket to retain the switch.
I don't think anyone makes/offer's this piece, so you may have to make your own.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Better shot of Switch installed...


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

ok this helps thank you
i think i build my one piece myself


----------

